
Ask HN: How to handle being sick? - maratd
I&#x27;m a freelancer, but I&#x27;m sure this applies equally to those traditionally employed. We all have deadlines.<p>How do you handle being sick?<p>I occasionally get the cold or the flu, it usually doesn&#x27;t last more than a few days ... but those few days throw everything into chaos. A vacation or time off you can plan for ... but getting sick happens suddenly.<p>I realize I&#x27;m human and so is everyone else, but telling a client you were sick and that&#x27;s the reason the project is a few days late ... it just doesn&#x27;t sound right.<p>How do you handle it?
======
avitzurel
We are all human.

Some of us are sick more and some of us are sick less but in this day and age
we all get sick and we all take vacations.

I'll give my 2 cents here...

1\. If a few days of being sick throws everything into chaos, you are probably
stretching yourself pretty thin to begin with. You need to take a step back
and leave time for yourself to be sick and to rest.

2\. You need to communicate to your customers clearly, you are sick and you
will be back when you are healthy. I realize this can be really stressful,
especially if you are just starting out but I have yet to find a customer that
did not understand this basic human function.

I learned from my experience (5+ years of being a freelance) that anything you
communicate clearly and honestly to your clients will be accepted with
understanding (within reason of course). Just try that, see how it goes.

Get well soon, rest, sleep, recharge. Do whatever you need so that your body
will function at it's prime again.

Good luck!

~~~
maratd
Thanks! I probably am stretching myself too thin and need to build in
unexpected downtime into my deadlines. Clients are always happy when things
get done "early", I just need to remember to keep adding a buffer.

------
grhmc
I tell my customer / client I'm sick, and tell them I'll be available when I'm
healthy.

